# LG KF750 PC Sync blindly



## drinnu (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a KF750 whose screen has gone blank. I need to pc sync to retrieve the data before disposing of the phone. To do so I need to activate the USB connection via setup on the phone. I need your support to do so blindly...thanks for helping me out.


----------

